# I know that bettas probably can't live with them but it's bugging me



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't remember what they're called. Xlotl? They're kinda funny looking. They have these little tentacle/spiky things on the side of their heads and they have tails. 

You probably have no idea what I'm talking about but it's bugging me that I don't know the name of it.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

If your thinking of those creepy salamander's called axolotl.Then no those things are supossed to be really aggressive.


----------



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH.

Now I can continue with my day.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha no problem I get so freaked out by those things.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

That and the fact that they will eat a betta and they need cool water. I think they're cute but I doubt I'll ever own one.

Also; MUDKIPZ!

That is all


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I love axolotl's. I want to get one some day.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

just googled it....they look almost cartoon like....but they also freak me out.....I dunno how to feel about it lol Im just speechless


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I just saw a picture of an axolotl with a goldfish's tail hanging out of it's mouth. I'd say at the very least, they're not community tank compatible! :shock:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

One of the guys at my LFS fed one a live cricket and it grabbed his finger. They are cool, but I am not that into them for some reason.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd go for the finger, too. Who wants to eat a bug?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Better yet. Who wants to hold a live cricket in order to feed him? lol


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Eep! Those things are neat, but kind of scary looking! Plus they look like they're smiling all the time.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

So I herd you liek mudkipz ImeanImean axolotls XD


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Goomba3,

That's because of all the fingers they eat!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I think they're really cool!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are creepy and cool at the same time. Not sure if I would be comfortable owning one.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, PewPewPew.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd love to have axoltl, but I think I'm still way too much of a beginner to attempt to keep anything like them....


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow these lizard things are oogly!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... I searched images of the Axolotl... and... I tried so hard not to laugh.... But I failed. |D

A lot of times, they look like they have a stupid smile on their face.

And @HFFF, I saw that picture too. Looked like he was smiling in that too.
Maaaybe it's just me. xD;


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

They do look like they are smiling. That is why I like Blood Parrots, so smiley.


----------

